# Gift for EMT school graduate?



## emtmom2008 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all, my son is graduating from EMT school in a few weeks, I would like to get him a nice gift that will be something he needs at his 1st job. He has a stethoscope, blood pressure kit and bag from school. 
What is the one thing you needed on your 1st job? or just what would you have liked?
$50-$150 price range
thanks


----------



## rmellish (Apr 14, 2008)

50-150?

A good pair of boots if he doesn't already own some.
Tech pants, a nice pair can last a long time. 
If the stethoscope is one of the really cheap ones similar to what they passed out at my emt class, then maybe a reasonable scope would make a nice gift.


----------



## seanm028 (Apr 14, 2008)

I second the boots idea.


----------



## mikie (Apr 14, 2008)

Perhaps a nice pocket tool (ie Leatherman, Gerber, Swiss Army, etc)


----------



## mikie (Apr 14, 2008)

emtmom2008 said:


> Hello all, my son is graduating from EMT school in a few weeks, I would like to get him a nice gift that will be something he needs at his 1st job.



Oh yeah and...

PROPS to the awesome mother (and parents/family in general) whom supports their child's endeavors in EMS!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 14, 2008)

Gift certificate for books.. and kuddos to a great Mom!

R/r 911


----------



## emtmom2008 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks all-he's got decent boots and lots of tools (he's army reserves also), and a good watch.
Is there something they tell you to go get when you get your first job? or do they supply everything?
what about some of these ideas?:
http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=BG087
http://www2.mooremedical.com/index.cfm?PG=CTL&CS=HOM&FN=ProductDetail&PID=7032
or even some t shirts/ sweatshirts that say EMT?


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 14, 2008)

If he doesn't have one already, one of those Leatherman tools are great to have. Also, the stethoscope he has might not be a high quality one. There are some nice Littman scopes in your price range. You can search this forum for some of the discussion on them.

Much of what he will need on the job will be provided for him in most cases. Good stuff should be marked well as his or it just might disappear. Losing a really good scope or tool on a side of the road, o'dark thirty car wreck really hurts if its not department issue.


----------



## JerzEmt (Apr 14, 2008)

You can always get him a gift cert from a store or online catalog.

A good Scope is always better then the $15.00 one you get at the course..
I purchased pants and a job shirt from infinityger com, they have some cleance stuff inexpense and wears well.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 14, 2008)

1.BOOTS
2.Cash
3.Lights For His Car
4.TLC?=D lol


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 14, 2008)

emtmom2008 said:


> thanks all-he's got decent boots and lots of tools (he's army reserves also), and a good watch.
> Is there something they tell you to go get when you get your first job? or do they supply everything?
> what about some of these ideas?:
> http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=BG087
> ...



Id say get the bag and he could keep it in his car, and t shirts/sweat shirts is a great idea!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 14, 2008)

*Gifts!*

A really nice pen light is nice, also the entire DVD collection of Emergency!
And P.S. Mom you ROCK!!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 14, 2008)

1. *ASK HIM*
2. Gift certificates. 
3. Something decreative, like a desk clock. If you go this route, though, don't go cheap. 
4. cash (I.. cough.. he probably accepts checks and money orders as well )

I advise to ask him first because I do not know his area or personality. Some of the stuff advised in this thread are either illegal in many areas (e.g. emergency lights for his car) or have the potential for dust collecting (t-shirts [unless you plan on taking his fellow students to see The Price is Right], jump bags (especially in non-volly areas), holster sets (depends on his preference. As the saying goes, the older you get, the less stuff you carry on your belt), etc). I would hate to see you spend $100 on something that never sees the light of day.


----------



## mdtaylor (Apr 14, 2008)

The service I first worked for did not provide rain gear. Sounded strange to me too.... So I ended up spending about $50 (it was a few years ago) for decent reflective rain gear with an "EMS" patch on the reverse.

And, I ended up gifting my certifications as I upgraded, nicely framed, to my mom to hang proudly on her wall. Start him out with his own framed certifications.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Apr 14, 2008)

As THE mom, he is the one who should be getting you the present!!  You have given more than enough "presents" while he was studying.

As A mom, i can see where you come from (Moms will always be Moms!!).  I can not advise you any specific item to get (I don't know the prices on your side), but can only say to purchase quality and not quantity.

Good luck


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree, props to Mom and a jump kit, bls bag, first run bag or what ever you wish to call it would be nice for his car but the rain gear really is a great thought that we all over look until w need to stay dry.... B)


----------



## skyemt (Apr 14, 2008)

i would say the stethoscope, or books...

great present, though, whatever you choose!


----------

